# AdBlocker Pop-up



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm a Club Member and have started seeing this pop-up on every page refresh and navigation. How can I make it stop? I don't find any specific TCF entries in my ad-blocker, but I do use it across the Internet.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

It's pretty intrusive. Every single page refresh you have to close it. I assume that's not the way it's intended?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Still installing & setting it up. Club members won't see it.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Every new page draw?

I know y'all like money, but that is not acceptable.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

You may want to look at how imore.com's adblock detection works. It will get your attention but it is also subtle, if that makes sense.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, I may have to just stop coming here. At least from my work as I have no control over their ad blocking software.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

I disabled the software and immediately got sent to :

nohkoterawarner.org

Which contained a link for an "emergency" Chrome update.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Needless to say, I re-enabled it. That's the reason I have ad block software in the first place.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

EVERY PAGE LOAD??? That's simply not acceptable. If you're trying to force users out of here, that's the way to go.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It looks like it has stopped with the every page refresh reminder.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Again...*still installing*...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You all really need to not pile on and READ that it was still being set up. Dang.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

keirgrey said:


> I disabled the software and immediately got sent to :
> 
> nohkoterawarner.org
> 
> Which contained a link for an "emergency" Chrome update.


This had NOTHING to do with us and it is my guess you have something else going on.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

BrettStah said:


> You may want to look at how imore.com's adblock detection works. It will get your attention but it is also subtle, if that makes sense.


Went to the site, have ad block on for testing, never had seen any notice to turn it off. So not sure how affective it is.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

David Bott said:


> Went to the site, have ad block on for testing, never had seen any notice to turn it off. So not sure how affective it is.


Load an article, I got it first try

But man that was funny as you were testing (or still are) people jumping the gun, I figured it was a work in progress haha


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Huh, here's what I see:


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks Brett.  I like the funny text and will locate where to change it in this add-on. I also put in a request to the developer to see if he can add a way to put in a button like that to disable for the user.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

MikeMar said:


> Load an article, I got it first try
> 
> But man that was funny as you were testing (or still are) people jumping the gun, I figured it was a work in progress haha


Yes, when I installed the add-on it turned right on with default settings so we were scrambling. We needed to first learn how the settings worked and then go though and set each user group permissions on how the add-on behaves. We got that now done and have it currently off site wide as we look to have a few changes done to how it operates.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

On a related note, @David Bott .... I wish I could find it again, but I was just recently reading an article about ads and ad blockers, and there was an offhand reference to a particular ad service that allows the website owner to explicitly approve/disapprove the companies that are advertising - I know in the past there have been ads that have been problematic here, and you have had limited options to dealing with them.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

They all have that to some extent. The issue is that they are only as good as how the ad gets classified when it is put into the system. And untill you can catch the ad, and thus see the code that called it, you will have no way to find out WHERE it came from. Ad networks serve ads from many venders. Even Google Adsense does this. As such I could write in to my main ad network and without info, it could have come from 50 different places.


----------



## millwood (Jan 29, 2017)

I would urge you to conform to the adblock plus acceptable add policy and encourage users to allow acceptable ads.


----------



## sshedlock (May 14, 2004)

I won't turn my ad blocking off, but if I can buy the club membership still (or donate) and avoid the ads I will do so. I work in Information Security, and ads are too big a threat vector to allow for me.

EDit: Never mind, I found it. Don't know how I missed the TCF Club thing before.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I have whitelisted TCF with AddBlockPlus, but I still see this message every time I visit the forum. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Ruth said:


> I have whitelisted TCF with AddBlockPlus, but I still see this message every time I visit the forum. Any suggestions?


Just bumping my own question -- any ideas how to get the forum software to recognize that I've whitelisted TCF and stop the nag? I don't see it anymore on my home mac, but I always still get it on my work PC. I am running Chrome 55.0.2883.87 m. The nag is bad enough, but now I have the pop-up nag AND ads on the page. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

I whitelisted TCF on AdBlock, and now I get the Safari "pinwheel of death" when reading threads. Only way to resume is to close the window and reload, but then it happens again. I've returned to blocking ads. No choice at this point.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

There is another option... costs a couple of bucks a month, IIRC.

I use an ad blocker too - I think it's pretty foolish not to, especially on a desktop OS. But if a site tells me they don't want me visiting with the ad blocker, I'll either subscribe to the site, live with the nagging messages, or just stop visiting the site.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Well, I guess I'd like some assurance that joining TC Club will actually make the pop up nag go away, since whitelisting the site had no effect when it was also supposed to eliminate the nag. I would pay if it actually worked, but I don't want to shell out money for another "fix" that doesn't have any effect. Can anyone comment on whether it actually works if whitelisting does not?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Well, I guess I'd like some assurance that joining TC Club will actually make the pop up nag go away, since whitelisting the site had no effect when it was also supposed to eliminate the nag. I would pay if it actually worked, but I don't want to shell out money for another "fix" that doesn't have any effect. Can anyone comment on whether it actually works if whitelisting does not?


I've never seen whatever pop up y'all keep talking about. I'm a TCF Clubber.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

The only time I've seen the pop-up was when I logged out of the forum, just to see what all of the fuss was about.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I understand that TCF Club is doing what is supposed to do for most people. But whitelisting the site is not working as it should to prevent me from getting the pop up, and as far I can tell I'm the only person to report that problem, and nobody can explain why. My concern is that whatever mechanism TC Club uses will be the same as whatever whitelisting does, such that it similarly will not be effective for me. I need to hear from people for whom whitelisting did NOT work but joining did. Or someone who understands how the software actually works who can explain why the forum would not recognize my whitelist but would properly recognize that I've joined TCC.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ruth said:


> I understand that TCF Club is doing what is supposed to do for most people. But whitelisting the site is not working as it should to prevent me from getting the pop up, and as far I can tell I'm the only person to report that problem, and nobody can explain why. My concern is that whatever mechanism TC Club uses will be the same as whatever whitelisting does, such that it similarly will not be effective for me. I need to hear from people for whom whitelisting did NOT work but joining did. Or someone who understands how the software actually works who can explain why the forum would not recognize my whitelist but would properly recognize that I've joined TCC.


I use Adblock Plus and didn't use the explicit "whitelist" but clicked its icon and said "disable on tivocommunity.com" and I'm a TCF Club member, I have never gotten any alerts or popups.
You may be seeing it on a work PC if they're doing any security manipulation of web traffic on the actual traffic in like with a protection appliance of some sort.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't belong to the club. I've whitelisted tivocommunity.com in AB, and I still get the warning, and the ads don't load, either. This is on a linux system with the latest chrome installed.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> I don't belong to the club. I've whitelisted tivocommunity.com in AB, and I still get the warning, and the ads don't load, either. This is on a linux system with the latest chrome installed.


Any chance you modified /etc/hosts and forgot about it? My /etc/hosts is ~15,000 line long, from Blocking Unwanted Connections with a Hosts File and automatically blocks access to lots of ad servers, malware sites, etc.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

justen_m said:


> Any chance you modified /etc/hosts and forgot about it? My /etc/hosts is ~15,000 line long, from Blocking Unwanted Connections with a Hosts File and automatically blocks access to lots of ad servers, malware sites, etc.


My hosts file has listings for known spam sites, but not TiVo Community.

I think I figured it out - Work has extra firewalls in place that block suspect and ad sites. At home, the site seems to be OK, but at work, it doesn't. Problem solved, I guess.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Just bumping my own question -- any ideas how to get the forum software to recognize that I've whitelisted TCF and stop the nag? I don't see it anymore on my home mac, but I always still get it on my work PC. I am running Chrome 55.0.2883.87 m. The nag is bad enough, but now I have the pop-up nag AND ads on the page. It's pretty annoying.


This isn't a solution, per se, but have you tried another ad blocker? I use the uBlock Orgin extention for Chrome. It works very well, is well regarded by everyone in the field, and allows me to whitelist TCF with one click.

Give it a try. It's free, so you have nothing to lose.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm also getting the popup from work about ad blockers. There is nothing I can do about it because the network blocks ads so asking me to whitelist isn't going to work. And I'm not paying a couple of dollars a month to use a forum. Guess I just won't be participating as much from work.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

I use the popup blocker in Chrome brower. I added TiVoCommunity Forum to ALLOW but still get the warning. I'm an IT manager and this is a mis-configuration on this website. It's very sad that after 2 years no one has bothered to fix it. Not using a popup blocker NOT an option. It is the surest way to get malware from unscrupulous websites (not here of course). Most websites I visit have a clickable ad banner on the top of the page and I regularly click to support those sites.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

snickerrrrs said:


> It is the surest way to get malware from unscrupulous websites (not here of course).


The issue with all sites that have third party ads is that it's pretty difficult to guarantee all ads are safe. So a normal, scrupulous site could inadvertently serve up malware.


----------

